# conseil achat Watch cellular



## soiziclecros (4 Mars 2019)

Bonjour

Je veux acheter une montre à mon mari malade pour sa sécurité. Je pense à une Watch 4 cellular pour qu'il puisse appeler même s'il est loin de son iPhone SE.

Il a un forfait SOSH Orange maxi et sur leur site je vois que ce serait compatible sans supplément. 

Est-ce que tout marchera aussitôt ? Ou devrais-je insérer une carte ou contacter Orange ?

Je suis ignorante sur cette question, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Fouyon (5 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Si votre forfait est compatible (il faut qu’il dispose d’un forfait data d’au moins 20GB) vous n’aurez qu’a jumeler votre forfait à votre montre à partir de l’application Watch sur l’iphone.
Une’ fois ceci fait il faudra patienter quelques heures pour que cela soit actif sur la montre


----------



## soiziclecros (5 Mars 2019)

Merci le type d'Apple me l'a confirmé aussi


----------



## Marcelinopyv (21 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
J’aimerais faire l’achat d’une Apple Watch.

L’Apple Watch me servirait principalement pour courir je me demandais donc si j’étais obligé de foncer sur les derniers modèles, ou si les plus anciens pouvaient faire l’affaire.

Cependant je recherche absolument une Watch avec laquelle je pourrais courir, écouter la musique hors ligne (via Apple Music, playlist téléchargée sur la montre) via les AirPods et SANS mon IPhone.

Les vendeurs en grande surface me dise que les Séries 3 et 4 le font, je voulais savoir si il était pas plus intéressant pour moi de prendre une série 1 ou 2.

Quitte à prendre une série 1 ou 2 vaut il mieu pas rajouter un peu et prendre une série 3 ?

Je ne m’y connais pas du tout en Apple Watch si quelqu’un peut éclairer ma lanterne.

Bien à vous  et merci d’avance !!


----------



## fousfous (21 Mars 2019)

Prend au minimum une série 3, tu auras une durée de vie plus longue et avec moins de ralentissements.


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2019)

Mon frère voulait une montre pour courir également et mes parents lui ont offert une Series 4 Nike+ à Noël, sur mes conseils. Il en est assez satisfait.

Il faut quand même savoir que sans tél sur soi, modèles cellulaires mis à part (avec leur abonnement Orange à 5€ par mois...), tu te retrouves totalement démuni si tu n’as que la montre, qui s’avère bien incapable de passer un appel sans son téléphone associé... C’est un compromis dont il faut avoir conscience.

Quant aux versions à choisir... Oublie les 0 !  Définitivement !!!Beaucoup de gens vendent des 0 d’occasion en les faisant passer pour des 1 en plus... La 1 et la 2 ont la même rapidité puisqu’elles sont le même processeur. La 2 a l’avantage de l’étanchéité supérieure et du gps, en plus d’une meilleure autonomie, ce qui peut aider pour le sport. Pour moi cette 2 c’est vraiment le plus ancien modèle qu’il est encore envisageable d’acheter...

Ensuite la Series 3 est vraiment plus rapide, et si tu prends goût à ta montre et que tu te mets à l’utiliser plus souvent que tu ne le pensais, ça pourrait être un vrai plus. Si tu trouves une bonne affaire, ça peut être un bon choix. Comme le dit fousfous, elle te durera plus longtemps et tu l’apprécieras davantage à l’usage.

Pour finir, la Series 4. C’est le dernier joujou de la gamme, et honnêtement c’est une franche réussite. Elle fait un peu l’effet de l’iPhone 4 à l’époque. C’est enfin un produit mature, particulièrement plaisant au quotidien. Ça serait même un peu dommage de ne l’utiliser que pour le sport tant elle est performante en comparaison de ses devancières.


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Avril 2019)

Je suis passé d'une serie 2 à la dernière serie 4 et concernant les mesures c'est à peu près équivalent mais alors question confort d'utilisation ça n'a rien à voir : Taille écran, vitesse interface. Mais ma serie 2 me convenait très bien jusqu'à.... ce que j'achète la serie 4 !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

Que faut il acheter en ce moment la 3 ou la 4 ?


----------



## Vanton (19 Avril 2019)

Je dirais que ça dépend des usages... Si c’est pour l’utiliser au quotidien, la 4 me semble vraiment au dessus. 

Si c’est juste pour faire du sport, je suppose que la Series 3 peut bien faire l’affaire...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Je dirais que ça dépend des usages... Si c’est pour l’utiliser au quotidien, la 4 me semble vraiment au dessus.
> 
> Si c’est juste pour faire du sport, je suppose que la Series 3 peut bien faire l’affaire...


Oui juste pour le sport et les vacances , le reste de l'année je porte une autre montre 
Avoir la 4G est un plus ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

L'apple watch permet elle d'avoir une cartographie a l'écran qua d je fais du sport?


----------



## yabr (20 Avril 2019)

bjr
je ne pense pas que le mode cellulaire soit indispensable....pour ma part j'ai toujours mon iphone à ma ceinture....
concernant le choix d'une version 3 ou 4....pour ma part ,j'ai pris une version 3,car je ne savais pas si j'adhèrerai....finalement,je regrette de ne pas avoir opté pour une 4 gps 44 mm...(bien plus belle par sa forme moins anguleuse et cadran bien plus confortable).cela dit a l'automne sortira encore une nouvelle version....cela reste une histoire sans fin...à un moment il faut savoir s'arreter et se satisfaire avec ce que l'on a


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

j'hésite pour la 4G car cela m'éviterais de me trimbaler avec mon iPhone


----------



## yabr (20 Avril 2019)

personnellement,j'ai besoin d'être toujours joignable,donc mon iphone fait quasiment partie de moi...de plus il me sert à tout....je suis passé de l'ordi ,à l'ipad et à l'iphone(reseaux sociaux,mails perso et prof...) donc une watch cellulaire ne me servirait à rien...
apres la prendre avec le mode cellulaire,ne mange pas de pain...et 5€/mois de forfait,ça n'est pas une ruine


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

Il ya quand même une différence de tarif avec le modèle cellulaire


----------



## LaJague (20 Avril 2019)

Sachant que seul orange propose l’abonnement


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

LaJague a dit:


> Sachant que seul orange propose l’abonnement


Parfait , je suis chez Orange ,


----------



## Vanton (20 Avril 2019)

Honnêtement pour moi la 4G ne sert à rien et l’abonnement est hors de prix. 

Les limitations de la Watch seule sans l’iPhone sont assez importantes. C’est vite frustrant. C’est bon pour dépanner de temps en temps mais elle est loin de pouvoir se substituer à l’iPhone. Du coup les 5€ par mois quand un forfait de base est à 20, c’est vraiment cher payé pour quelques Mo utilisés.


----------



## yabr (20 Avril 2019)

c'est un peu vrai....d'autant plus que pour téléphoner avec la watch ,il faut être seul...au risque de faire partager la conversation à tout le monde...
pour en revenir aux doutes de Jura....prends la gps...et si tu le peux et je te le conseille...la version 4....
après possibilité de la prendre en occasion sur des sites specialisés....il y a des gens qui se lassent tres vite...alors autant en profiter ....pour peu qu'elle soit encore garantie..no souci


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Honnêtement pour moi la 4G ne sert à rien et l’abonnement est hors de prix.
> 
> Les limitations de la Watch seule sans l’iPhone sont assez importantes. C’est vite frustrant. C’est bon pour dépanner de temps en temps mais elle est loin de pouvoir se substituer à l’iPhone. Du coup les 5€ par mois quand un forfait de base est à 20, c’est vraiment cher payé pour quelques Mo utilisés.



La 4G m'interresse , car pas besoin de prendre son iPhone pour faire du sport 

L'apple watch permet elle d'avoir une cartographie a l'écran quand je fais du sport ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2019)

yabr a dit:


> c'est un peu vrai....d'autant plus que pour téléphoner avec la watch ,il faut être seul...au risque de faire partager la conversation à tout le monde...
> pour en revenir aux doutes de Jura....prends la gps...et si tu le peux et je te le conseille...la version 4....
> après possibilité de la prendre en occasion sur des sites specialisés....il y a des gens qui se lassent tres vite...alors autant en profiter ....pour peu qu'elle soit encore garantie..no souci



J'ai un doute d'acheter d'occasion


----------



## ibabar (23 Avril 2019)

LaJague a dit:


> Sachant que seul orange propose l’abonnement


Mais le gros point noir est que cet abonnement n'est utilisable uniquement en France: en partant à l'étranger la Watch cellulaire se comportera comme une simple Watch GPS, c'est navrant car c'est typiquement le genre de moments où on voudrait par exemple se balader léger sans l'iPhone, surtout maintenant que le roaming est européen sans surcoût.



yabr a dit:


> c'est un peu vrai....d'autant plus que pour téléphoner avec la watch ,il faut être seul...


Ou avec des Airpods 
_Si j'étais mauvaise langue, j'ajouterais que de toute façon la plupart des gens aujourd'hui téléphonent en haut-parleur avec le téléphone tenu face à eux (si au moins ils faisaient des FaceTime ça aurait un intérêt)!_

Mais hormis l'aspect dépannage, je rappelle que l'autonomie donnée en standard moyen de 18h chute à 1h en appels: https://www.apple.com/fr/watch/battery.html



Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai un doute d'acheter d'occasion


Une Watch se brique facilement (je parle d'expérience malheureusement), et dans ce cas la seule solution est de passer par Apple, et les AS apparemment sont impuissants car le port sous l'attache du bracelet ne servirait qu'aux diagnostics en boutique mais ils seraient incapable de faire un hard reset, donc aller-retour obligatoire chez Apple Europe (aux Pays-Bas de mémoire).

Comme le dit yabr, il y a de bonnes affaires en occase, mais perso je m'aiguillerais obligatoirement sur un modèle très récent pour avoir la plus longue période de garantie (je pourrais développer mes déboires mais les prix de SAV hors garantie sous juste ubuesques), et si possible achetée en AS pour bénéficier de la garantie directe chez Apple pendant 2 ans (au lieu de 1): cela se traduit par exemple par un coursier qui vient chercher la Watch et la redéposer à domicile, versus - j'imagine - un bordel monstre s'il faut transiter par un vendeur tiers (et pire encore si ce vendeur est un site sans boutique physique).


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2019)

Oui , je pense passer par Apple pour cette achat il me reste a essayer la 40mm  et la 44 mm afin de me faire une idée au poignet
pour le modèle cellulaire j'hésite encore !!


----------



## ibabar (24 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'hésite encore !!


Tu peux aussi chiner une Série 3 sur leboncoincoin (voire une Série 2): d'une part ça te permettra de voir si l'Apple Watch a un intérêt pour toi (ou pour le reformuler te rendre compte si tu supportes de porter un gadget inutile au long court...), d'autre part de voir si le cellulaire te manque (ou l'inverse: chopper une cellulaire et voir si tu l'utilises vraiment); puis en septembre (dans 5 mois) te faire plaisir en connaissance de cause avec une Série 5.


----------



## yabr (24 Avril 2019)

c'est ce que j'ai fait,en prenant une serie 3,je ne savais pas si j'aimerai,et puis ,finalement,aujourd'hui je regrette de ne pas avoir pris directement une 4...
ce que j'aime avec l'apple watch,en dehors de ses fonctionnalites,c'est le changement facile de bracelet...je trouve cela tres sympa et evite de se lasser...
personnellement ,je ne prends que les bracelets en silicone ...sur les sites low coast....je dois en avoir une petite dizaine....ils sont tres bien...je ne suis pas cresus....
en parlant de septembre et la watch 5,je n'ai pas du tout suivi...qu'est ce qui changerait??la watch changerait de look egalement?


----------



## Vanton (24 Avril 2019)

Y a très très peu de rumeurs pour septembre. Et compte tenu de l’importante évolution qu’est la Series 4, il y a fort à parier que les modifications cette année soient mineures. Ce qui expliquerait l’absence de rumeurs... 

Je ne les vois pas faire évoluer le design après l’importante refonte de 2018 en tout cas. Ils peuvent éventuellement corriger un truc ou deux, proposer un capteur en plus pour une nouvelle fonction de santé... Et elle sera probablement plus puissante et un peu plus autonome. Mais je ne m’attends vraiment pas à une révolution.


----------



## yabr (24 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Y a très très peu de rumeurs pour septembre. Et compte tenu de l’importante évolution qu’est la Series 4, il y a fort à parier que les modifications cette année soient mineures. Ce qui expliquerait l’absence de rumeurs...
> 
> Je ne les vois pas faire évoluer le design après l’importante refonte de 2018 en tout cas. Ils peuvent éventuellement corriger un truc ou deux, proposer un capteur en plus pour une nouvelle fonction de santé... Et elle sera probablement plus puissante et un peu plus autonome. Mais je ne m’attends vraiment pas à une révolution.


Dans ce cas ...début septembre ,je me mettrai à la recherche d’une 4 gps 44 sur lbc )))


----------



## ibabar (24 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> compte tenu de l’importante évolution qu’est la Series 4, il y a fort à parier que les modifications cette année soient mineures


+1
Le design sera très probablement identique à la Série 4, et il faudra obligatoirement une "killer feature" en plus pour vendre (pour qu'il y ait un réel plus produit par rapport à la Série 4): on a précédemment eu l'étanchéité & le GPS puis le cellulaire puis le capteur ECG.



yabr a dit:


> Dans ce cas ...début septembre ,je me mettrai à la recherche d’une 4 gps 44 sur lbc )))


Au vu de la dispo des fonctions: l'ECG en France c'est tout tout récent, donc s'il faut patienter 5 mois, autant poursuivre avec la Série précédente, et donc racheter une Série 4 à un early adopter qui change tous les ans


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, 

Personne , ne peut répondre a ma question? 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/conseil-achat-watch-cellular.1313723/#post-13408931


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

Bon , bah personne ne sais alors ??
étrange pour des fans de l'Apple watch ??


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2019)

Pour la cartographie ? Tu as quoi en tête ? Le parcours tracé à l’écran ? Ou simplement ta position sur une carte ?


----------



## IannF (26 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Personne , ne peut répondre a ma question?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/conseil-achat-watch-cellular.1313723/#post-13408931


L'apple watch permet elle d'avoir une cartographie a l'écran qua d je fais du sport?

Quand tu fais ton sport, que tu déclenche ton exercice, tu peux voir le trajet que tu as parcouru à la fin.

Pour répondre pour le cellulaire, je me suis mis au sport, et réellement, ne peux avoir son iPhone c'est tellement agréable.. même pour des petites courses je me dis au cas ou d'un appel en urgence etc, et avec les AirPods sa passe niquel ! Franchement, même si je m'en sert pas tous les jours, bah pour une pause clope au bureau etc, je suis moins a fond sur mon téléphone.. Donc du positif


----------



## ibabar (26 Avril 2019)

IannF a dit:


> ne peux avoir son iPhone c'est tellement agréable..


Pour moi le vrai combo gagnant serait une Watch cellulaire + des Airpods + un iPad Mini
Car tout ce que je fais sur l'iPhone est:
_ soit mieux sur un iPad (écran plus grand + support du stylet, sans parler du form-factor 4/3 vs 19.5/9 !!):  Plans dans la voiture, prendre des Notes, regarder une vidéo, Safari bien entendu, voire même la prise de vue photo pourquoi pas (écran plus grand, pour ce qui est de l'ergonomie un smartphone est de base pourri pour prendre des photos par rapport à un vrai appareil, donc un peu plus un peu moins...)
_ soit plus mobile, plus immédiat sur la Watch: Music, Pay, note audio, Wallet...

Le vrai problème est qu'il faille encore et toujours un iPhone pour appairer la Watch et pour certaines fonctions qui sont de pures limitations et pourraient être gérées sur un iPad (certaines app qui nécessitent un numéro de téléphone comme Instagram, WhatsApp, Tinder..., or à ma connaissance bien même si on met une puce 4G dans un iPad celui-ci ne réagit pas comme un "téléphone").


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

IannF a dit:


> L'apple watch permet elle d'avoir une cartographie a l'écran qua d je fais du sport?
> 
> Quand tu fais ton sport, que tu déclenche ton exercice, tu peux voir le trajet que tu as parcouru à la fin.
> 
> Pour répondre pour le cellulaire, je me suis mis au sport, et réellement, ne peux avoir son iPhone c'est tellement agréable.. même pour des petites courses je me dis au cas ou d'un appel en urgence etc, et avec les AirPods sa passe niquel ! Franchement, même si je m'en sert pas tous les jours, bah pour une pause clope au bureau etc, je suis moins a fond sur mon téléphone.. Donc du positif



J'aimerais avoir la cartographie pendant le sport  afin de savoir ,le chemin a prendre ou savoir ou je me trouve ,

c'est possible?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour la cartographie ? Tu as quoi en tête ? Le parcours tracé à l’écran ? Ou simplement ta position sur une carte ?


Voir ou je suis et au besoin voir le chemin a prendre


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Avril 2019)

Associé à une appli GPS sur un smartphone c'est certainement possible (je ne sais pas si c'est le cas) mais ce qui est sur c'est que la montre seule me parait incapable de le réaliser...pour le moment.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Associé à une appli GPS sur un smartphone c'est certainement possible (je ne sais pas si c'est le cas) mais ce qui est sur c'est que la montre seule me parait incapable de le réaliser...pour le moment.


Non justement , je ne veux pas utiliser mon iPhone en sport


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Avril 2019)

Je te comprends bien, mais il semble que, pour le moment, tu n’aies pas le choix !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je te comprends bien, mais il semble que, pour le moment, tu n’aies pas le choix !


Pourquoi cela?


----------



## peyret (27 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi cela?



Parce que.....


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Avril 2019)

alors, j'ai une AW4 GPS+Cellular.
je viens donc de tester en allant faire mes courses au marché 
j'ai laissé l'iPhone à la maison.
je te confirme que l'application "PLAN" marche parfaitement
il m'indique ma position et aussi le chemin à suivre si je lui demande une adresse.
à chaque intersection le poignet vibre 

des que je coupe la SIM, la montre me dit que PLAN ne peut plus se mettre à jour.
il faut donc la SIM en marche.

je n'ai pas d'autre application que PLAN pour tester, mais en tous cas, c'était parfaitement fonctionnel.

j'espère que ça répond à ta question


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Avril 2019)

Oui, plan est OK sur la montre mais il s'agit là de cartographie routière.
Je ne connais pas d'appli qui puisse faire office de GPS de randonnée (et je pense que c'est ce que Jura39 recherche)...mais je peux me tromper, car ce n'est pas dans mes préoccupations/besoins.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Oui, plan est OK sur la montre mais il s'agit là de cartographie routière.
> Je ne connais pas d'appli qui puisse faire office de GPS de randonnée (et je pense que c'est ce que Jura39 recherche)...mais je peux me tromper, car ce n'est pas dans mes préoccupations/besoins.


Plan a bien un mode piéton ? 
Il y a aussi cette application que je ne connais pas


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Avril 2019)

ViewRanger s'installe bien sur l'AW


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ViewRanger s'installe bien sur l'AW


j'utilise Runtastic  , il faut que je regarde si il y a un mode gps avec le parcours , sinon Map m'ira très bien si il consomme pas trop de data


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'utilise Runtastic  , il faut que je regarde si il y a un mode gps avec le parcours , sinon Map m'ira très bien si il consomme pas trop de data


Le mode piéton de MAP est un mode routier, pas un mode "randonnée tout terrain"...Enfin, je le vois comme ça.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le mode piéton de MAP est un mode routier, pas un mode "randonnée tout terrain"...Enfin, je le vois comme ça.


Oui en effet


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2019)

Quant à l'appli ViewRanger je me demande si c'est une appli qui fournit des cartes ou bien si elle permet aussi du guidage... et, à y regarder de près, elle permet de tracer des parcours (déjà réalisés) mais elle ne permet pas de guidage.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Quant à l'appli ViewRanger je me demande si c'est une appli qui fournit des cartes ou bien si elle permet aussi du guidage...


J'ai aussi cette impression 
Sur Runtastic avec l'iPhone , je vois ma progression sur la carte et ou je suis , c'est ce que je recherche a voir sur une Apple Watch


----------

